

Tell HN: You should watch "Inside Job" to understand the financial crisis better - smhelp

I just got around to watching the documentary "Inside Job" and before this I had vague idea of what happened. If any of you have watched it, I'd love to know what your thoughts were on professors acting as consultants to financial institutions, and writing papers portraying these institutions in a good light without disclosing personal financial gains.
======
dglassan
It really does do a great job of explaining all the events leading up to the
financial crisis. It really made me wonder how some people (both wall street
and main street) could make such stupid decisions.

~~~
bakhlawa
If you enjoyed this, highly recommend the following This American Life
podcasts on the same topic.

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/375/b...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/375/bad-bank)

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/355/t...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/355/the-giant-pool-of-money)

------
smhelp
IMDB Link: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1645089/>

